# 

## aneisha

......  ? 
, ,      .....

----------


## Uksus

- ,

----------


## RAMM

.      
  . .   
.        
,     .
       .
          .

----------

> .      
>   . .   
> .        
> ,     .
>        .
>           .

  
    ....  ....      .....   " ".....     ....     ......       ..            ..   ......      ???..    ....     .....

----------


## RAMM

> [/B];32928]    ....  ....      .....   " ".....     ....     ......       ..            ..   ......      ???..    ....     .....

  **:       
      .   ,
 .   ,     
.  .   ,    ?
 . 
          . 
         ?
      .   ?

----------


## aneisha

> ..            ..   ......      ???..    ....     .....

              .       ,           ,  ...    .        .        (  ).   ,            -  . 
   ,       ,    .   ,    ....

----------

,         ,    : ,   ,   ,      (  , ,   ,    ,      -,    ,        , , ,    ,     )    ?
,     .   ,        ,    ,              .   :     ,     ,        , .     ,      ,  - ,   ,        ,      ,    ,  ,    ,   !  ,              . ϳ  :   ,  ,   ,    . :",    ,     ,  " ?      ? ͳ, - ,  ,    !

----------


## laithemmer

, ,       !       ,    .....
 ,     !!    ,    .   !    ....

----------


## aneisha

.    ,     ... 
        ,       - .    ,    ,  ,

----------


## nickeler

,       ...         (  ,     ).    "    ,     ".
             ,   .       :     .           ,      -      ,  " "...

----------

, ,   ,     ,  ,     .          ,     /  ,   .   :       ,  ,   ,         ,     ,   ,   -.  ,  ,    .       ,   ,     ,   ,    ,    ? 
      ,    -    .

----------


## _

,      ,  糿,   , "    . -,     .    ,    .      糿   . -... ,         .                .       . , ,   ,  , ,   ,     ...

----------


## nickeler

> , ,   ,     ,  ,     .          ,     /  ,   .

  -,        . -,        .    ,    ,    .      .   

> :       ,  ,   ,         ,     ,   ,   -.  ,  ,    .       ,   ,     ,   ,    ,    ?

       ,     , ,        .  ,    (  ,  ,   )    .    .        . ()      ,       .    ,   ,    ,   ,          .

----------


## laithemmer

. ,       ...ϳ     .  , ,   ...   .     ,  ..      .
  .     "  ".     ⳿   ,        糿. Ƴ      ,          -     .         -   .  
     :           -            .   . 
    ,    ?    ,      , ,  ,      ,   ?   ,  ,    ?

----------


## aneisha

.   (2  ),   .  ,   ,    .       .  .      . 
   ,      "  ",   . ,   ,       ,   .         .  ,   -    .

----------


## laithemmer

. ,       ,        .   -    ...

----------

> -,        . -,        .    ,    ,    .      .
>      ,     , ,        .  ,    (  ,  ,   )    .    .        . ()      ,       .    ,   ,    ,   ,          .

    ,    .         .         .   ,  , ,   - .         ,        .      ,      ,      , ,  -,          .   .  ,    ,     ,    ,   쳺,       ,      ,        ,    ,    -   ,   ,            .      ,      ,  ,    ,   ,  ,   ,     ,       ,       .

----------


## Vampiria

-     .      . 
               .

----------


## rasta-koy

- !
       ,      ,     .     -  , , !     ,   , ,   . ,                 5   ....  1000,     ,  -  ?!

----------


## admin

> - !
>        ,      ,     .     -  , , !     ,   , ,   . ,                 5   ....  1000,     ,  -  ?!

   -  ,   .     ,     .    ,    .           .
  ,      .      ,     .
         ,    .
 ,    (   ,     ,         )    ,    ,       .   

> ́ (. ευ   + . θάνατος  )    ( )    ( ),    ,   ,              .

              " " -  ,  -   :     :     .  *   ,  ,    ()*

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,     .    ,    .           .

      ,    - !   .      ,     ,       ,    -    , , ,   ,      !             ,  ,       , , ,     ,   ,   ...           !
       ,  ,   ,  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,                    . , ,   ,       ? -          , !  

> :           -            .

           .            ,        !  

> ,      ,

      -   !  

> .        .

       ,         ? !     : "  ,     ",    : ", , , ,   !",  -?

----------


## admin

> ,    - !   .      ,     ,       ,    -    , , ,   ,      !             ,  ,       , , ,     ,   ,   ...           !
>        ,  ,   ,  ,   ,    ,    ,   ,                    . , ,   ,       ? -          , !

           -  .   ,  糿   .   ,     - .

----------


## laithemmer

> .            ,        !

      ,     ,      -    ?
ͳ     ,        ,    ,  쳺,     ,      -     ,    ??  ,    ,    ,   !

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,     ,      -    ?
> ͳ     ,        ,    ,  쳺,     ,      -     ,    ??  ,    ,    ,   !

       ?
---
         , ,      ,   ,  ,   ,     ,         ,  ,     ,   ,    -  , , ,   ,   ,      ,     ,          .  ,   ,       "",          ,    ,   ,      100%,   ,    ,         !!!                     , , ,     ,   ?     ,     ,   ??!!!   ,     !      ,     -      !  ,  !

----------


## admin

> ?

      ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

*rasta-koy*, .     -  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,   .

  ,     ,     ,    -      .    ,        ,    ,           ,   !
            !   

> rasta-koy, .     -  .

    :        ,     ,   !   ...
----
   :
-   .
- ,         !
-   
- , ,  !!!

----------


## laithemmer

> ...    ,   ,...

    ,        3,  5    ,     .     . , . , .   ,  .       -      ,    "  ,  ".   

> ,   ,       "",          ,    ,   ,      100%,   ,    ,         !!!                     , , ,     ,   ?

     ,  .     -     .
   -      .   . 
   쳺  糿,  .       - .   

> :        ,     ,   !   ...

     ,  쳺  糿 -   .   쳺  ,  : ,   糿   ,    . ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,  .     -     .

  , , -,        ,     :   

> -  .

       ,       .   ,     !
----
 ,                   ,            ,                     !

----------


## laithemmer

*rasta-koy*,      .   ))   ,        .      .    ,     ( ,      ,     ).
  .       ,         ,       .      . 
,    ,          ? )))
  .

----------

